# Is it possible to get to Llandrindod cheaply?



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like a right pain in the arse to get to.  Train fares are expensive.

National Express buses go to Cardiff cheap, but then you've still got to get from Cardiff to Llandrindod

So, is there a cheap and quick way from Cardiff that doesn't involve too many changes?  

Alternative ways other than Cardiff?  Going to Hereford seems a bit of a pain as well, so not sure that's any quicker or cheaper


----------



## Belushi (Aug 21, 2014)

No basically.  Why the are you going to Llandod?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 21, 2014)

Isn't Birmingham about as close as Cardiff?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

Belushi said:


> No basically.  Why the are you going to Llandod?



That's unfortunately where the people I will be visiting live


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2014)

Hire a car?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Isn't Birmingham about as close as Cardiff?



Was wondering about Birmingham as well, but thought I'd come on here as the Welsh would have a better idea and save me tearing my hair out.

I've just flown to Ireland and back (two of us) for cheaper than it costs to get a train to Wales


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Hire a car?



Don't drive


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 21, 2014)

There are trains direct from Birmingham, but not often from cursory look. That patch of Wales is very close to England, transportly speaking; I know plenty of persons from Llandrindod end up in Hereford hospital.

National express run to birmingham or Hereford and there is a bus from Hereford.


----------



## cesare (Aug 21, 2014)

You can do it for £157 for 2 adults, return


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I know plenty of persons from Llandrindod end up in Hereford hospital.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

cesare said:


> You can do it for £157 for 2 adults, return



Exactly, I just flew to Ireland and back for less than that!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2014)

.. scratch that


----------



## cesare (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly, I just flew to Ireland and back for less than that!


With train fares to and from airports for two there and back as well?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

cesare said:


> With train fares to and from airports for two there and back as well?



ok, £10 each on National Express to Stansted as well 

and £10 each on NE from Gatwick


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2014)

Train journey would be sooo much nicer than a coach trip.


----------



## cesare (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ok, £10 each on National Express to Stansted as well
> 
> and £10 each on NE from Gatwick


How about in Ireland?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Train journey would be sooo much nicer than a coach trip.



Yeah, but I was figuring on a long bus trip himself could have a nice long kip.  On trains, I think we'd have to change twice and no doubt wait around on freezing train platforms/waiting rooms etc. Doesn't really look like there's a cheap way of getting there so it's looking more and more like train is the way to go.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

cesare said:


> How about in Ireland?



Well normally we don't pay anything as someone collects us and drops us off, but €8 each on the bus on return leg.


----------



## cesare (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well normally we don't pay anything as someone collects us and drops us off, but €8 each on the bus on return leg.


Can the Llandod people pick you up from Shrewsbury?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I was figuring on a long bus trip himself could have a nice long kip.  On trains, I think we'd have to change twice and no doubt wait around on freezing train platforms/waiting rooms etc. Doesn't really look like there's a cheap way of getting there so it's looking more and more like train is the way to go.


As far as I'm concerned, a holiday starts when I get on the train. So long as I've got a seat I'm happy enough. You should only have to change once though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

cesare said:


> Can the Llandod people pick you up from Shrewsbury?



Don't really want them to have to do that as they'll be busy the day we're coming


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

editor said:


> As far as I'm concerned, a holiday starts when I get on the train. So long as I've got a seat I'm happy enough. You should only have to change once though.



True enough, but having just been to Ireland, and having to go to Wales twice between now and November, and having to get a hotel for two nights on one occasion, trying to save money


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 21, 2014)

try and befriend someone who can drive. 
tell them you want to take them on an exciting holiday to a foreign country, for free.
it will be cheaper, but will cost you the loss of one friend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like a right pain in the arse to get to.  Train fares are expensive.
> 
> National Express buses go to Cardiff cheap, but then you've still got to get from Cardiff to Llandrindod
> 
> ...


go somewhere else imo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

oh, I've just had a thought

Rail Card may reduce cost if I have to go twice this year, and I'll be going next year as well


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx, is there a reason why you don't drive?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Minnie_the_Minx, is there a reason why you don't drive?



A)  Because I don't know how to
B)  Because I don't have a car
C)  I wouldn't be mad enough to want to in London 
D)  Probably couldn't afford it even if I did have one  

It looks like there's a cheap fare from London to Shrewsbury and from Shrewsbury to Llandrindod so I may do that.  There's no doubt a catch somewhere along the line


----------



## Celt (Aug 21, 2014)

Disabled railcard entitles the disabled person and carer to 33.3% off railtravel, it costs £20 if that helps


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A)  Because I don't know how to
> B)  Because I don't have a car
> C)  I wouldn't be mad enough to want to in London
> D)  Probably couldn't afford it even if I did have one


Fair enough. I think even if I didn't have a car I would still want to have a driving licence, I saw getting one as a sort of rite of passage of growing up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Fair enough. I think even if I didn't have a car I would still want to have a driving licence, I saw getting one as a sort of rite of passage of growing up.



I was too busy saving for my flat when growing up


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 21, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Fair enough. I think even if I didn't have a car I would still want to have a driving licence, I saw getting one as a sort of rite of passage of growing up.


you can hire a car for about £50  a weekend.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> you can hire a car for about £50  a weekend.


Yep, that's why I suggested it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Fair enough. I think even if I didn't have a car I would still want to have a driving licence, I saw getting one as a sort of rite of passage of growing up.


I never want to drive. Plenty of us don't.


----------



## golightly (Aug 22, 2014)

My ex-wife has family in Llandod. She's regularly driving up there from London.  Not sure when she is going up next.  Do you want me to ask, Minnie_the_Minx?


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I never want to drive. Plenty of us don't.



I'm 43 and I never got a driving licence - lived in London for a lot of that time, and it's just an unnecessary expense when you've never needed a car and would have problems parking one (and when for most journeys public transport is quicker and cheaper!)

I did do my CBT and rode bikes/scooters on a provisional licence for a while mind you, but that was more a hobby thing than a transport necessity.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2014)

FFS!   I've waited for the 3 months ahead business to book tickets and they're £54 from London to Shrewsbury (single) 

Yet, up to about 3 days ahead, prices are £11.00

Are these really the cheap, advance tickets or has someone overnight bought up every single £11.00 ticket or were there none in the first place?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2014)

Seems this 3 months advance thing isn't exactly accurate.

Despite National Rail Enquiries/Virgin displaying the prices for the dates I want, they aren't actually the discount fares.  They'll be put on next week (so more than 3 months then).  Most confusing for travellers


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 30, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS!   I've waited for the 3 months ahead business to book tickets and they're £54 from London to Shrewsbury (single)
> 
> Yet, up to about 3 days ahead, prices are £11.00
> 
> Are these really the cheap, advance tickets or has someone overnight bought up every single £11.00 ticket or were there none in the first place?




Quite possibly  - the very cheapest tickets are "rationed or quota limited " - much like on Easyjet etc - so you have to be really quick. Still think the cheapest option would be say London Midland on a slowish train to Birmingham or Shrewsbury - change at New St then down the Heart of Wales line with it's "modest" service.....


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 30, 2014)

The actual minimum for "timetable compliance" is 12 weeks - if the operators do not do it - they get their g+++ads kicked - so often if there are no massive engineering blocks etc ...they can release journey options quicker and earlier.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 30, 2014)

£45 single via Paddington / Newport / Craven Arms - pretty consistant fare...

OK - I have free rail travel - (35 years on the railways)  - but I would happily pay that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Quite possibly  - the very cheapest tickets are "rationed or quota limited " - much like
> 
> 
> davesgcr said:
> ...



I rang up Virgin direct and queried the prices and asking how come there are still £11 fares almost every day and he said they hadn't been released yet, which is odd as today is exactly 12 weeks which was why I assumed these £54 prices were the final prices


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Quite possibly  - the very cheapest tickets are "rationed or quota limited " - much like on Easyjet etc - so you have to be really quick. Still think the cheapest option would be say London Midland on a slowish train to Birmingham or Shrewsbury - change at New St then down the Heart of Wales line with it's "modest" service.....



Well I figured it would work similar to airlines, but as I said, plenty of other £11 fares available, so unless something major (festival/bank holiday etc.) was going on or a school class or some other big group had nabbed them all


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> £45 single via Paddington / Newport / Craven Arms - pretty consistant fare...
> 
> OK - I have free rail travel - (35 years on the railways)  - but I would happily pay that




Fares released today.

Euston to Shrewsbury + Shrewsbury to Llandrindod = £44.40 for two (one way)


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2014)

The cheap advance tickets used to be 2 months in advance so if you booked 3 months in advance you got ripped off.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh and they do a day ranger in case thats of any use:

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/times_fares/pr259c57c35ce74100506efaeed80267.aspx


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you looked into flying Dragon Air to Llandrindod International?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Oh and they do a day ranger in case thats of any use:
> 
> http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/times_fares/pr259c57c35ce74100506efaeed80267.aspx



Won't need that as we'll be in Llandod the whole time.  Would be nice to stop off at Dolau though to see the pretty little station 

I've read (since booking tickets) that that line can get overcrowded.  I didn't reserve seats


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Have you looked into flying Dragon Air to Llandrindod International?



No flights that day but they fly to Penang.  I just need to get a bit nearer to Penang to use their services though 

https://www.dragonair.com/ka/en_MY.html?cm_sp=Change Language-_-MY-_-en&switch=Y


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 1, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fares released today.
> 
> Euston to Shrewsbury + Shrewsbury to Llandrindod = £44.40 for two (one way)



Excellent news - pleased ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Excellent news - pleased ...



Just received an email from The Trainline.com informing that cheap tickets are now available.  They're a bit slow aren't they 

Have to wait a few days to sort return tickets, but looks like I'll have to pay slightly more on return leg


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2014)

2 x trips for 2 people £214 return.

Could have got them slightly cheaper, but avoiding tight transfers

Does anyone now Birmingham New Street really really well or lives near there?

I've heard there's loads of works going on which can make it difficult to find where you want (eg. correct platform) if you don't know the station well.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 2 x trips for 2 people £214 return.
> 
> Could have got them slightly cheaper, but avoiding tight transfers
> 
> ...


You're just changing trains at new street, not going out of the station?

It's not really different in that regard tbh, you just get the lift/escalators off the platform into a long concourse type area from which you can access any other platform (afaik). There's no barriers or ticket checks and there are toilets (paid) in this area. There are a couple of shops but most are in the main ticket hall type area beyond staffed ticket barriers.

All the platforms have A and B ends but are single platforms so if you are changing from 4A to 9B it doesn't matter if you go down the platform 9A side as you can then walk along platform to 9B. 

What has really changed is how and where you get in/out of the station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

BigTom said:


> You're just changing trains at new street, not going out of the station?
> 
> It's not really different in that regard tbh, you just get the lift/escalators off the platform into a long concourse type area from which you can access any other platform (afaik). There's no barriers or ticket checks and there are toilets (paid) in this area. There are a couple of shops but most are in the main ticket hall type area beyond staffed ticket barriers.
> 
> ...



Many thanks BT

No, not planning on leaving the station on the first run.

A and B ends?   (Will see if there's an online map showing platforms)

I'm just a tad worried as friend has walking difficulties and I did a test run yesterday on National Rail Enquiries website for a train today and platforms weren't listed.  As there's only a 20 minute gap between trains, I don't want to spend half that 20 minutes figuring out which platform for the next train and then having to rush to next platform.  Would just like to know beforehand which platform it is.

The platforms are listed now but I don't know if they'll change.

I'm imagining it a bit like Clapham Junction (which you may or may not have been to).  



On this concourse between platforms, are there any sandwich shops?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm keeping an eye on this to give me an idea what platforms we may arrive on.  I already see a Virgin trains from London Euston that's 10 minutes late 

http://www.networkrail.co.uk/birmingham-new-street-station/departures-arrivals/

So, if we missed our connection, we'd have to probably go and buy another ticket for the next (and only) train to Shrewsbury that would get us there in time for Shrewsbury to Llandrindod connection.

It looks like all the London trains arrive in Birmingham on platforms between 1 and 7 (and 4A).  An Aberystywth train is showing as departing from 5B (although whether it always departs from there, I have no idea).  Any idea of the distances between these platforms please?

Also, I've seen a map where it shows platform As on one side of something (I imagine a concourse) and platform Bs on the other.  I assume you go up by lift or escalator to go from the A platforms to the Bs?  Where are the platforms that are neither A or B?  

Sorry if I'm sounding really stupid, but I won't have time to figure it out when I get there so need to know beforehand


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's unfortunately where the people I will be visiting live



It's an awesome place imo.  I was there for valentines  

The metropole hotel there is a crazy green victorian fairy tale castle type thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> It's an awesome place imo.  I was there for valentines
> 
> The metropole hotel there is a crazy green victorian fairy tale castle type thing.



Yeah, I've seen it 

They offered to put us up for 2 nights there, but I refused and went for a cheaper B&B 

Will stick with just the meal there


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I've seen it
> 
> They offered to put us up for 2 nights there, but I refused and went for a cheaper B&B
> 
> Will stick with just the meal there



We got a great deal from them - two nights, and giant gourmet meals both nights in a tower room.  Can't remember the exact amount, but considering we had a giant room and two amazing 5 or 6 course meals it was a steal.

Mind you, great deals are relative.  I splashed out a bit cos (a) it was valentines and (b) I was proposing!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> We got a great deal from them - two nights, and giant gourmet meals both nights in a tower room.  Can't remember the exact amount, but considering we had a giant room and two amazing 5 or 6 course meals it was a steal.
> 
> Mind you, great deals are relative.  I splashed out a bit cos (a) it was valentines and (b) I was proposing!



I think it was £125 per night when we wanted it.  The turret wasn't much more expensive though, and did look nice, but decided a B&B for half the price was sufficient


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it was £125 per night when we wanted it.  The turret wasn't much more expensive though, and did look nice, but decided a B&B for half the price was sufficient



Yeah, the turret was an extra tenner or something and well, well worth it.  Also breakfast in bed was a fiver iirc, and also excellent - they bring it covered in those massive silver domes 

I've just checked and we paid 119 quid a night, for two, in the turret and including a 5 course dinner each with a glass of wine. On valentines weekend. Which was amazing value compared to anywhere else I looked.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2014)

After dinner we went out and found the local nightclub.  It was more like a youth club but we showed em how to dance


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, the turret was an extra tenner or something and well, well worth it.  Also breakfast in bed was a fiver iirc, and also excellent - they bring it covered in those massive silver domes
> 
> I've just checked and we paid 119 quid a night, for two, in the turret and including a 5 course dinner each with a glass of wine. On valentines weekend. Which was amazing value compared to anywhere else I looked.





fractionMan said:


> After dinner we went out and found the local nightclub.  It was more like a youth club but we showed em how to dance



That is indeed goof value with the meals thrown in 

Luckily neither of us dance 

Hope to find some decent pubs other than drinking in the Metropole though


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm keeping an eye on this to give me an idea what platforms we may arrive on.  I already see a Virgin trains from London Euston that's 10 minutes late
> 
> http://www.networkrail.co.uk/birmingham-new-street-station/departures-arrivals/
> 
> ...




I'll draw you something later tonight 

Don't worry about A/B, this is why I mentioned - there are two sets of escalators/lifts, one takes you down to the A part of the platform, one to the B part, but you can just walk along the platform to go from A to B, so it doesn't matter whch set of escalators/lifts you go down.
if a trin just has a platform number without a letter then I think it means that the train is long enough to be using both e the A and B parts of the platform. Sometimes you get one train on platform 4A andone on platform 4B.
The platforms are in pairs so you might be lcky and find you don't have to go up the escalators/lifts if you are going from 4A to 5B, just corss accross to the other side of the platform.

There are sandwich shops on the concourse area,.

apologies for typos etc. tapatalk isn't lettting me see what I type so hopefully its not too bad!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm keeping an eye on this to give me an idea what platforms we may arrive on.  I already see a Virgin trains from London Euston that's 10 minutes late
> 
> http://www.networkrail.co.uk/birmingham-new-street-station/departures-arrivals/
> 
> ...



Behold the majesty of my drawing skills 







Hopefully this will help, not hinder. The top bit is the actual station, the bottom bit is the platforms.
Physically, the A and B platforms are the same platform.
The lifts are opposite the escalators in the concourse area, I can't remember if there are lifts on both sides or not, being a creature of habit I always go on one side (can't remember if it's the A or B side). The blue arrows are the escalators (however many there are). There's definitely two sets of escalators. I can't remember if platform 1 is on its own or if it's 1+2 then 3+4, I'm doing this from memory, similarly I can't remember if there's one set of lifts, if they take you to the A or B end.

So what you need to do when you get off the train is - if you have consecutive platform numbers (like 4 and 5) check to see if it's the neighbouring platform, if it is you just need to check which end of the platform you need to be on. If it's not or you don't have consecutive numbers, go up the escalator/lift onto the concourse, then turn left or right to head towards your platform number and go back down, then check to see if you're at the A or B end of the platform and move accordingly.

Hopefully that makes sense... when are you going? If I'm using New St before then I can make a video for you if you'd like


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

ah, that explains the platforms a bit better.  Many thanks

oh, I've just found this as well

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/SME/html/NRE_BHM/plan.html?rtnloc=BHM

on top of this one which I was looking at before (station facilities map pdf)

http://www.networkrail.co.uk/birmingham-new-street-station/facilities/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Behold the majesty of my drawing skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lovely drawing 

Will PM my dates in case local burglars are watching


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, that explains the platforms a bit better.  Many thanks
> 
> oh, I've just found this as well
> 
> ...



cool - the top link is what I've tried to do  so lifts only on one side, there's sandwich/coffee shops in the seating area of the concourse. 4 and 5 are next to each other so with a bit of luck your trains will be on those platforms and you'll just need to cross across.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

BigTom said:


> cool - the top link is what I've tried to do  so lifts only on one side, there's sandwich/coffee shops in the seating area of the concourse. 4 and 5 are next to each other so with a bit of luck your trains will be on those platforms and you'll just need to cross across.



So I take it with those barriers, I'm going to have to put my ticket through a machine to change platforms if I'm on an A platform and need a B one, or do I just walk to end of platform at ground level and then go up?   Does that make sense?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So I take it with those barriers, I'm going to have to put my ticket through a machine to change platforms if I'm on an A platform and need a B one, or do I just walk to end of platform at ground level and then go up?   Does that make sense?



The barriers are staffed, not machines (too many people go through New St for machines to work), you just flash your ticket at them.

In any case you don't need to go through the ticket hall to get from an A platform to a B one, because you can walk along the platform. Best way is to get to the right platform number first, and then when you're on the platform itself, get to the A or B end.

If you'll be using the lifts, you'll only be able to get to the platforms to/from the B end anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

BigTom said:


> The barriers are staffed, not machines (too many people go through New St for machines to work), you just flash your ticket at them.
> 
> In any case you don't need to go through the ticket hall to get from an A platform to a B one, because you can walk along the platform. Best way is to get to the right platform number first, and then when you're on the platform itself, get to the A or B end.
> 
> If you'll be using the lifts, you'll only be able to get to the platforms to/from the B end anyway.



Well London never used to have ticket barriers, you'd just flash your card, so there's still time


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well London never used to have ticket barriers, you'd just flash your card, so there's still time



iirc new st is the busiest station in the country in terms of passenger numbers, pretty saw I saw on the New St twitter feed that they had 2.5million people through in August! I reckon they'd automate it if they could.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2014)

BigTom said:


> iirc new st is the busiest station in the country in terms of passenger numbers, pretty saw I saw on the New St twitter feed that they had 2.5million people through in August! I reckon they'd automate it if they could.



That's very busy!  Compare it to Dolau - 1,500 or thereabouts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2014)

Another question.

I was about to book the 16.54 London Midland train from Birmingham to Euston.  On National Rail Enquiries, there's nothing about changing trains, but when I'm going to book it on the Virgin website, it seems to suggest you have to change at Rugby, or else it sits at Rugby for half hour for some reason


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 9, 2014)

I travel to Birmingham from London fairly often but I use the Virgin pendolino as I prefer the quicker (though more expensive) journey. I wouldn't have thought you could book a London Midland train on the Virgin site as they are different companies, maybe that's why it's showing a change at Rugby?

I use www.thetrainline.com  if I want to book in advance - have a look and see what that says on there.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 10, 2014)

You can book any train company's train from anyone's website. 
I've never needed to change when going to London but I don't think I've used LM to euston before, it's either virgin/cross country to euston or LM/chiltern to marylebone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> I travel to Birmingham from London fairly often but I use the Virgin pendolino as I prefer the quicker (though more expensive) journey. I wouldn't have thought you could book a London Midland train on the Virgin site as they are different companies, maybe that's why it's showing a change at Rugby?
> 
> I use www.thetrainline.com  if I want to book in advance - have a look and see what that says on there.





BigTom said:


> You can book any train company's train from anyone's website.
> I've never needed to change when going to London but I don't think I've used LM to euston before, it's either virgin/cross country to euston or LM/chiltern to marylebone.



Sorry, missed these responses.  Turned out it was listing two trains (but the same one) with the option to change at Rugby and was offering me the choice.  However, it hadn't actually been showing up originally for some reason.  Maybe just a glitch.

Used the Virgin website because I'd registered there and couldn't be arsed registering with a load more sites, preferring to just use the one.

Went and picked up train tickets from the station yesterday.  I got issued with *25 frigging tickets* (receipts etc included!)


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 16, 2014)

Can we have a trip report on your journey - I love the Heart of Wales line ....?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Can we have a trip report on your journey - I love the Heart of Wales line ....?



erm, what exactly do I report on (the train service, the stations, the scenery)?  

Not being very good at writing, it may just consist of lots of blurred photos through a window


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 17, 2014)

A few words if you enjoyed the ride - !!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> A few words if you enjoyed the ride - !!!!



I'll probably be moaning about how I've left what is probably the last hot day in London to come to freezing mid-Wales


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2014)

warm here too Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2014)

ddraig said:


> warm here too Minnie



Yes, but mid-teens by Monday. 

Still trying to figure out if I have room for heavier jacket in bag


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2014)

I can never quite bring myself to unsubscribe from this thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2014)

You may as well, it's not ever going to get in the least bit exciting


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2014)

The Chthulu in the lake is exciting.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

I hope we get regular updates from the journey.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2014)

So do I! 

Update us soon and often, Minnie_the_Minx

Llandrindod is great in very many ways (festivaldeb has infrequent but regular dealings there and I've sometimes tagged along   )

Walk around a lot! Architecture and old-style Victorian buidings really work ... 

But I must emphasise that if any of your group are into proper, quality *ale*, only the Grand passes muster (and there only a bit) -  most other pubs crap ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> The Chthulu in the lake is exciting.



I'm going to be staying very near the lake


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2014)

editor said:


> I hope we get regular updates from the journey.



Not sure if that's a pisstake or not?  



William of Walworth said:


> So do I!
> 
> Update us soon and often, Minnie_the_Minx
> 
> ...



We won't be doing any quality ale or much walking.  We may go to Aberaeron or Aberdovey beach for a couple of hours and a visit to erm... an abbey or a hall or... I'll have to get back to you as I've forgotten

eta:  This place

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...ey_Cwm_Hir-Llandrindod_Wells_Powys_Wales.html


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx : Ooh! That looks very pleasant in this currently pleasant weather 'ere in Wales ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Minnie_the_Minx : Ooh! That looks very pleasant in this currently pleasant weather 'ere in Wales ...



Well I picked that as it's fairly near compared to some of the other attractions


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2014)

The big set of resevoirs near there are beautiful


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2014)

I  


fractionMan said:


> The big set of resevoirs near there are beautiful


mentioned a big dam but they said we won't have time.  The Shropshire hills are very foggy/misty.  Hope fog isn't going to spoil rest of journey.  Haven't taken a single photo yet!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2014)

Went to Aberystwyth today and it was bloody windy and cold, although p!entry of people in shorts but all young so don't feel the cold.  Have lots of pictures of sheep and cows and wood pigeons and sparrows and doves and rooks but not many pictures of anything else


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2014)

I should be outside stargazing with the rest but it's too cold.  There are loads and loads and loads of stars visible tonight though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2014)

Take it you managed to cope with the madness of New Street then? Glad you got there ok, and hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2014)

I did, but I just got 15.33 train from there and it was all very confusing. On way home now. Will miss the fresh air but there's only so much fresh air one can handle especially at 8.00am when its 1 degree outside and you're a smoker 

Went to see the kites being fed  yesterday


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 22, 2014)

I must say / agree (having lived there for 3 years) - it can get a bit windy ! (lovely fresh air and soft water + the sea of course to inspire you)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> I must say / agree (having lived there for 3 years) - it can get a bit windy ! (lovely fresh air and soft water + the sea of course to inspire you)



Well I lived on Southend Seafront for years and going there the other day reminded me exactly what I hated about living by the sea - how much colder and windier it is 

The next day was absolutely beautiful weather, but we spent 2 hours of it inside Abbey Cym Hir, and another hour of it inside a hide watching the kites feeding 

Awoke to thick fog this morning meaning we didn't see a cow, sheep or bird looking outside our bedroom window this morning


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

for davesgcr

Single carriage train at Shrewsbury

 

Couldn't get good ones whilst on train I'm afraid, only those shot on a moving train through windows

Dolau 

 
 
 

Llandod - needs to be prettied up like Dolau I reckon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

for fractionMan 

 

Lake from up near the golf course

 

 

 

 

A very foggy 10.30am yesterday


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

Views from my bedroom window and the garden - definitely not Brixton

Overdosed on nature

 

 

 

 


 

 

Yesterday morning

 

a bit foggy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

Couple of Aberystwyth.  Didn't take many here as I was too cold and miserable, so couldn't be arsed. Wanted to go up the funicular railway but couldn't find a parking space as all the students were returning


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

Kite Feeding at Gigrin Farm, Rhayader  -  http://www.gigrin.co.uk/

Tractor with the meat

 

Hides

 

Red Kite and Buzzard (I think).  All a bit fuzzy but they wouldn't stand still for me 

 

 

 

 

Scenery in immediate area


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

The Hall at Abbey Cwm Hir - http://www.abbeycwmhir.com/
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...ey_Cwm_Hir-Llandrindod_Wells_Powys_Wales.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

The Grounds (Hall at Abbey Cwm Hir)

Caravans and beach huts in the woods, all individually furnished

 

 

 

The gardens and valley


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

and that's my trip report

Obviously I took tonnes more pictures, but chucked up a few for those that may not have been to the kite feeding or the Hall at Abbey Cwm Hir


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2014)

good pics apart from the wrong flags on them chair cushions!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

ddraig said:


> good pics apart from the wrong flags on them chair cushions!





Hadn't even noticed them.  Sorry about that, you'll have to blame the English guy that bought the Hall 

It's definitely worth a visit though, as it's just totally whacky.  The grounds though (and the valley) are beautiful.

Come Christmas, every single one of the 52 rooms has a Christmas tree and is individually themed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

I've just searched for Gigrin Farm on here and the only poster who mentioned it was marty21

Not seen the Hall at Abbey Cwm Hir mentioned on here either except for toblerone3 in a poem


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 23, 2014)

What a great trip (much envy) - good job we sorted out the trains for you ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2014)

Some lovely pictures Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> What a great trip (much envy) - good job we sorted out the trains for you ...



Exactly, especially as I forgot about the Birmingham platforms on the way back and couldn't figure out where 5A was even though I was standing on Platform 5, then I remembered this thread 

Kites and the Hall at the Abbey definitely worth a visit if you're ever that way.  Kites are £5 and the Hall at the Abbey is £15 just in case you're interested


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Some lovely pictures Minnie.



I took over 1000 the day I went to the kites and the Abbey Cwm Hir, but most of that was having camera on burst settings for the kites.  Still hardly got a decent one though.  Have deleted loads and now only have between 200-250 of the Hall at the Abbey.  I'm far too snap happy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

Went to the Metropole Hotel on Sunday as well and was surprised how cheap the drinks were.  Half a pint of lager was cheaper than my local


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2014)

It was definitely worth keeping subscribed to this thread. Good work Minnie!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It was definitely worth keeping subscribed to this thread. Good work Minnie!



Glad it was worth it 

*swishes hair L'Oreal style*

Someone on Facebook loves the Hall so I'm now having to resize loads of the Hall ones as I only put up the same ones I put on here and I've got loads of them


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Went to the Metropole Hotel on Sunday as well and was surprised how cheap the drinks were.  Half a pint of lager was cheaper than my local


i hate that place! might have to have a meeting there soon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2014)

ddraig said:


> i hate that place! might have to have a meeting there soon



Well went to the Llanerch Inn on the Friday and it was dead.  Metropole wasn't much livelier either


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 24, 2014)

Kinnell, those pictures kick the arse big time. Fantastic work Minnie_the_Minx !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Kinnell, those pictures kick the arse big time. Fantastic work Minnie_the_Minx !



I'll get some more in November.  Maybe it'll be snowing by then though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Kite Feeding at Gigrin Farm, Rhayader  -  http://www.gigrin.co.uk/
> 
> Tractor with the meat
> 
> ...


Been there! Great watching them feed, there were ravens feeding as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Been there! Great watching them feed, there were ravens feeding as well



yeah, I saw them, although I get mixed up with ravens/rooks/any black birds 

They have at least 6 peacocks there as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

Not sure what the above are, but look too small to be crows, so maybe ravens or jackdaws?

Says this on their website



> The crows are first to turn up in trees around the feeding area and make it quite a noisy affair with the calls of jackdaws and carrion crows and the deep 'cronking' of ravens. Buzzards and red kites circle overhead; buzzards are far more vocal than kites, their powerful 'mewing' carrying a long way.
> 
> As soon as the meat has been put out the crow family start emerging from the surrounding trees. As the first crows land amongst the meat the kites go on the offensive. Kites watch and wait their chance to furl their wings and dive in, skimming the ground to snatch a scrap before rising suddenly to escape the beaks of the angry crows.
> 
> ...



ah, maybe they're *carrion *crows?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2014)

Heads UP!  Next time you're there, stay at the metropole and eat a 6 course dinner, drink champagne. £99 FOR TWO 

http://www.travelzoo.com/uk/local-deals/Wales/Getaway/135737?tz_adid=1860836


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Heads UP!  Next time you're there, stay at the metropole and eat a 6 course dinner, drink champagne. £99 FOR TWO
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/uk/local-deals/Wales/Getaway/135737?tz_adid=1860836



I'm staying in a B&B next time, but eating there, but any time after that will be staying with friends 

Went in the Metropole for a drink though.  Surprised a half pint of lager was cheaper than I pay here 

Good deal though


----------



## Belushi (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there still a nightclub in the basement of the Metropole?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Is there still a nightclub in the basement of the Metropole?



there's one across the square, but not at the metropole afaik.  We had a lovely wedding disco type dj in the function room


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 12, 2014)

Hopeless for mobile phone connections though - stayed there some years ago - to get the dead early train - in the absence of a full Welsh breakfast , they arranged a decent tray brekkie .....fair play !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Hopeless for mobile phone connections though - stayed there some years ago - to get the dead early train - in the absence of a full Welsh breakfast , they arranged a decent tray brekkie .....fair play !



I couldn't use my mobile phone AT ALL in Llandrindod.  Had to drive a few miles before I got reception, but once back there, lost it again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> there's one across the square, but not at the metropole afaik.  We had a lovely wedding disco type dj in the function room



There's the Commodore Hotel with the Log Cabin next door.  There was a lot of noise coming from the Log Cabin at 2.30am Saturday gone.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I couldn't use my mobile phone AT ALL in Llandrindod.  Had to drive a few miles before I got reception, but once back there, lost it again.



and once again, no mobile signal all weekend, so my sister lent me her phone, and I dropped it down the toilet at the Metropole 

It was frigging freezing yesterday morning.

Frosted up cobweb at the train station yesterday morning


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> there's one across the square, but not at the metropole afaik.  We had a lovely wedding disco type dj in the function room



The ballroom was full of coachloads of old ladies dancing all weekend though 

















if that's your kind of thing


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2014)

i've got to go there this week


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> i've got to go there this week



Why don't you stay in a B&B instead if you don't like The Metropole?  Lovely big rooms and bathroom.  I couldn't connect to the internet there though, although himself had better luck with signal on mobile phone than I did, but his is an old analogue one.  Metropole is appalling for mobile signal though.  According to someone who works there, it's because none of the mobile companies will install a mast in Llandod as not cost effective for such a small town.  Don't know how true that is.  My B&B manager texted me on Saturday morning to say our room was ready at 11.00am.  I got the message the next morning 

This is the B&B we stayed in.

 

 

 

View of Co-op from the window with the hills behind 

 

Same view yesterday morning


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

With the heavy frost yesterday, I thought I'd try and get a mystical picture of the lake, but my hands were too cold so blurred


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2014)

ta would do, not staying over just a day thing thankfully


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ta would do, not staying over just a day thing thankfully



I ran out of things to do on Saturday, so I took a wander to the train station.  Saw people on platform and it occurred to me it was nearly 3.30 so I decided to stay to watch the train come in.  Some local was looking at me like I was a bit sad taking photos of trains and I told him I wasn't used to seeing one-carriage trains.  He then informed me one would be coming from the other direction in a couple of minutes.  The excitement of TWO trains at once meant I just had to stay there for a bit longer and they were both single carriage trains


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2014)

i can well imagine

we used to go up the train station in my village for the very same reason
nothing to do with flattening pennies on the track oh no!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, well I was on my own and just having a wander.  I went to get a newspaper from the newsagents as well but they'd run out.  I asked if anywhere else sold them and Tesco probably would, and he said it was quite a distance though!

It was only a couple of minutes!  I went and strolled around the Tesco as well just to kill some time, then I went to the Co-op to kill more time 

Oh, and guess what!  Sunday evening, we decided we'd check out The Commodore for a drink, but it was shut.... at 9.00pm!  So we went to the Log Cabin for one, and then decided to find somewhere else.  So we walked through town to The Hamilton.  That was practically empty, so we decided we may as well go to The Metropole.  By this time, it was almost 10.00pm.  Bar staff asked if we were resident and we said no, and he told us the bar was now shut as there were hardly any customers.  Said if there was more than 10 customers, they'd stay open, but as there was only a few, they shut early


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2014)

groan!
this is why i now live in Cardiff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> groan!
> this is why i now live in Cardiff



and I went there Saturday afternoon for a cup of tea.  Waited ages for it, and when I got it, it was practically cold.  Could actually hold the teapot in my hand with no risk of burning myself.  Not impressed.  

As for the food, I personally reckon my brother in law could do a better lamb shank and roast spuds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> groan!
> this is why i now live in Cardiff



One of the bar staff said it would be full next weekend though as there was something going on.  As he was foreign though, I had difficulty trying to figure out what it was, but I think it was something to do with fairies 

Maybe there's a "fayre" on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyway, for the train/station type lovers


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and I went there Saturday afternoon for a cup of tea.  Waited ages for it, and when I got it, it was practically cold.  Could actually hold the teapot in my hand with no risk of burning myself.  Not impressed.
> 
> As for the food, I personally reckon my brother in law could do a better lamb shank and roast spuds


name and shame!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> name and shame!



Couldn't possibly!  Maybe you're supposed to let lamb shanks cool before serving?  

The lemon tart and chocolate pudding were rather nice though


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 26, 2014)

Great pix Minnie_the_Minx , but recent experience has made us hate those decrepit single-carriage trains on that line. On the morning of Sat 15th Nov just gone, ours broke down on the long uphill stretch (near Cwmhordy/Sugar Loaf) between Llandovery and Llanwrtyd -- we were on the two-hour slow-way from Swansea to the Mid Wales Beer Festival (in Llanwrtyd). 

Not only that, but the very same thing had happened, probably to the very same train, at exactly the same time in 2013 -- and that time we broke down at Llanelli 

If we ever go back to that fest, it won't be by train!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Great pix Minnie_the_Minx , but recent experience has made us hate those decrepit single-carriage trains on that line. On the morning of Sat 15th Nov just gone, ours broke down on the long uphill stretch (near Cwmhordy/Sugar Loaf) between Llandovery and Llanwrtyd -- we were on the two-hour slow-way from Swansea to the Mid Wales Beer Festival (in Llanwrtyd).
> 
> Not only that, but the very same thing had happened, probably to the very same train, at exactly the same time in 2013 -- and that time we broke down at Llanelli
> 
> If we ever go back to that fest, it won't be by train!



They're not very warm either.  We left on Monday when it was really cold and we were all moaning we had frozen feet 

Worrying about them breaking down, considering there's only 4 trains a day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Forgot to mention how I was amazed at how many police cars there were at night there.  I suggested at the time that maybe it's to catch drink-drivers out prior to Christmas rush

Look what's in The Mirror today

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/over-limit-remote-welsh-town-4701629


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2014)

That was brought up earlier!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> That was brought up earlier!



Oh, must have missed that 

Wasn't even pissed, so shouldn't have


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2014)

No not here! IRL


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2014)

Minnie! they are calling the Metropole a luxury hotel!!  

https://www.facebook.com/WalesOnlin....301841.21226447182/10152557551597183/?type=1


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Minnie! they are calling the Metropole a luxury hotel!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WalesOnlin....301841.21226447182/10152557551597183/?type=1



It is!

I loved it


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2014)

fair play
spose i haven't been in any of the rooms or beyond the eating bit


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> fair play
> spose i haven't been in any of the rooms or beyond the eating bit



I stayed in a tower and ate breakfast in bed.  The breakfast was delivered under giant silver tureens.  It was magic.  Slightly faded but still glorious magic imo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2015)

Celt said:


> Disabled railcard entitles the disabled person and carer to 33.3% off railtravel, it costs £20 if that helps





I finally got one a few months ago, and have got my latest trip to Wales for under £30 one way (for 2 of us) 

There's now a direct train from London Euston to Shrewsbury as well, but there's only 2 a day


----------



## davesgcr (May 22, 2015)

And a better service on the line ......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> And a better service on the line ......



Was it bad before then?


----------



## davesgcr (May 24, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> And a better service on the line ......


With 4 trains a day - based on 1970's - if not before long gone mail train schedules - yes. Now there are (a) some useful commuter type trains Monday to Friday (b) the undersigned managed to get 2 Sunday services put in vice one so better options on the Lords Day. 

Modest - but then - a bit better.....not exactly London Bridge in the rush hour ! (thank goodness)


----------

